# Minecraft



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello everybody!

I like playing Minecraft, quite a bit but sadly I don't have that many friends to play with....so if anybody wants to play some Minecraft with me that would be awesome!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi there Izzy. 

I'd be delighted to when I get a moment. I haven't played MC multiplayer yet; I always go to Survival Mode, turn on Peace, and start building my lair.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

shammie said:


> Hi there Izzy.
> 
> I'd be delighted to when I get a moment. I haven't played MC multiplayer yet; I always go to Survival Mode, turn on Peace, and start building my lair.


Aww it's great fun! 
I got the mo' creatures mod installed and it's just bat**** insane to try and survive during the nights with all the new mobs that attack you

Multiplayer is defintely the best MC experience!


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

I also enjoy minecraft, I help run two servers, and I'm owner of one of them, it's a great experience!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Animekid said:


> I also enjoy minecraft, I help run two servers, and I'm owner of one of them, it's a great experience!


what's the IP?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I have a server with about 29 mods on mine like IC2, BC, ICBM and etc. I play with my brother, but haven't played in the past week. We use it to build bases then try to destroy each other with missiles, bombs, and etc.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Nada said:


> I have a server with about 29 mods on mine like IC2, BC, ICBM and etc. I play with my brother, but haven't played in the past week. We use it to build bases then try to destroy each other with missiles, bombs, and etc.


oh Wow I already had a lot of trouble managing about 5 mods haha 
If you ever want to play just pop me a message


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

I play Minecraft every now and again. I usually play with my brother, but not so much recently. I love the "Tekkit" mod, but honestly I'm not so savvy with all of the added tech in it


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Love it. Such a lonely game with that music, ha. I don't even have the option of getting online with it or I'd love to play. It sucks. I did buy the Minecraft Creeper t-shirt the other day, it's great.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

The server I played on for like 8 months went to crap with new administration so I was forced to quit. Really burned out on the game now, mayhap will return next year to start anew.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I've never played it online. I visited a few servers but it was all rules this and rules that. That pretty much killed all the fun for me. And I don't like to run mods.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

I can't even play single player anymore since I tried online. Single player is so... dead.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sure. I'll join you.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Tez said:


> I play Minecraft every now and again. I usually play with my brother, but not so much recently. I love the "Tekkit" mod, but honestly I'm not so savvy with all of the added tech in it


Yeah it seems complicated as hell!  mo' creatures mod is complicated enough for me right now 



Wide Awake Nightmare said:


> Love it. Such a lonely game with that music, ha. I don't even have the option of getting online with it or I'd love to play. It sucks. I did buy the Minecraft Creeper t-shirt the other day, it's great.


I agree! do online has some fun stuff too 
what shirt was that? I'd love to get one of those


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm a Software Developer at university, so if you need help with that I could provide it. I also know a buddy of mine who's an electrician so he helped me with Tekkit concepts. =)


----------



## UnnamedSpecies (Dec 10, 2012)

I play on xbox, if that counts. And please, no noob calling please. :bah


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

I play on xbox live as well. \o/


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't know how anyone can play the Xbox version. It is like 10% of the PC version.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Really? That must suck.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Minato said:


> Don't know how anyone can play the Xbox version. It is like 10% of the PC version.


Like someone I know, their home PC can't run it. They got a cheap PIV sempron single core with1,5 GB PC3200 RAM and a ****ty onboard card. Hahaha. =P


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

s12345 said:


> Like someone I know, their home PC can't run it. They got a cheap PIV sempron single core with1,5 GB PC3200 RAM and a ****ty onboard card. Hahaha. =P


believe it or not despite minecrafts blocky'ness it's a pretty tough program to run  I mean it's poop compared to say crysis on max but it can still take up quite a bit of cpu


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Love minecraft - Can't play it on my laptop unfortunately because it's so old, doesn't run it too well.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Well I'm about to play a bit right now :d
If anyone's interested in some survival, if not I'll just do creative singleplayer


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Shrimpy said:


> Love minecraft - Can't play it on my laptop unfortunately because it's so old, doesn't run it too well.


That sucks!
and a girl that likes minecraft, you are a rare breed indeed


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Izzy, I added you to Skype but you are not online? Maybe we could play some MC now. Greetings


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

lzzy said:


> That sucks!
> and a girl that likes minecraft, you are a rare breed indeed


It does  I plan to get a new laptop soon though!  Minecraft here I come!! I could happily sit and play all day.

Why thankyou 

Have you heard this song? 
I'd be surprised if you haven't, such an awesome minecraft song


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Shrimpy said:


> It does  I plan to get a new laptop soon though!  Minecraft here I come!! I could happily sit and play all day.
> 
> Why thankyou
> 
> ...


Dang, thanks for that! that's an awesome song and I've never heard it before 

well if you ever want and can play minecraft, hit me up!


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Will do!


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Those songs lmao. Gotta love the LPs. =D


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

I would love to play with somebody. I have a PC version and played online only like 8 or 9 times in two years. I don't know any good servers either.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Feel free to join us BlackCry!


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

When and where do you guys/gals play? Like do you have a server?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Seeing with timezones it can be a bit annoying but me and s12345 played together friday evening on his server  as for in the future; depends on how much time everyone has and on the time zones

but you are more than welcome to join


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Depends on who can host and when we have time. I have a very busy life, so I might occasionally play around 19:00 GMT+1 time. Last time it was me hosting. It seems Izzy has been busy lately because he didn't notice my two PMs.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

s12345 said:


> Depends on who can host and when we have time. I have a very busy life, so I might occasionally play around 19:00 GMT+1 time. Last time it was me hosting. It seems Izzy has been busy lately because he didn't notice my two PMs.


on skype?


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

lzzy said:


> on skype?


Er, yeah. On two different days actually. Seems odd. Maybe my computer is acting strange. Hmm.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

s12345 said:


> Er, yeah. On two different days actually. Seems odd. Maybe my computer is acting strange. Hmm.


Well I didn't go on skype yesterday and today I jumped on to talk to someone for just a few minutes so I probably just didn't see it :s sorry mate!


----------



## UnnamedSpecies (Dec 10, 2012)

Minato said:


> Don't know how anyone can play the Xbox version. It is like 10% of the PC version.


Well, actually, I did not know Minecraft existed until recently. My friend introduced me to it and since I had a Xbox, I just bought that version. I have not played the computer version yet but it seems like I should because its all the rage here.


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

lzzy said:


> Feel free to join us BlackCry!


I would love to join, but where and when?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

BlackCry said:


> I would love to join, but where and when?


well for me the upcoming weeks are going to be quite busy (finals  ) so I'd suggest adding me on skype or any other means of communication 

If people are interested I could set up a list here of people looking for friends to play with! 
And if someone can explain me how I wouldn't mind setting up a dedicated server on my desktop to run (pretty much) 24/7


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

lzzy said:


> If people are interested I could set up a list here of people looking for friends to play with!
> And if someone can explain me how I wouldn't mind setting up a dedicated server on my desktop to run (pretty much) 24/7


I wouldn't mind explaining even though I am on my finals myself. =P
I'll just have to plan it.

You wouldn't mind setting up a 24/7 server? What, is your PC super quiet, your parents don't care about the bill, or you have that PC in another room? =P lol.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

s12345 said:


> I wouldn't mind explaining even though I am on my finals myself. =P
> I'll just have to plan it.
> 
> You wouldn't mind setting up a 24/7 server? What, is your PC super quiet, your parents don't care about the bill, or you have that PC in another room? =P lol.


Well I'd turn off over night 'cause it is in the same room as me (and it does make some noise)  My parents would barely notice it in the bill 'cause we've got like 5 computers running 24/7 already haha


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

UnnamedSpecies said:


> Well, actually, I did not know Minecraft existed until recently. My friend introduced me to it and since I had a Xbox, I just bought that version. I have not played the computer version yet but it seems like I should because its all the rage here.


The PC version will blow you away if all you played is the xbox. Here are just a few perks of the PC version...

Online servers with hundreds of players on each
World is infinite times bigger. Seriously, it is.
You get all updates the day they come out, not months later
Any player skin you can imagine.
Mods to enhance the game, including HD texture packs.

The possibilities are, like, endless.

Also does anyone watch Minecraft noob adventures?


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

lzzy said:


> Well I'd turn off over night 'cause it is in the same room as me (and it does make some noise)  My parents would barely notice it in the bill 'cause we've got like 5 computers running 24/7 already haha


Remember, for some of us overnight means overday. =P


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

s12345 said:


> Remember, for some of us overnight means overday. =P


yeah that's the main issue, still Talinn is do-able  US...well that's something else


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Minato said:


> The possibilities are, like, endless.
> 
> Also does anyone watch Minecraft noob adventures?


I have the Minecraft SkinEditor. I can easily define my own skins with ease! =D
Funny ones too!

As for the Noob adventures, I don't really watch them. =O No time at the moment. What I did watch was "Minecraft tutorials", from some guy.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone here watch the various Yogscast crew play Minecraft/Maps/Tekkit?


----------



## UnnamedSpecies (Dec 10, 2012)

Minato said:


> The PC version will blow you away if all you played is the xbox. Here are just a few perks of the PC version...
> 
> Online servers with hundreds of players on each
> World is infinite times bigger. Seriously, it is.
> ...


Thanks, I must try it.


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

UnnamedSpecies said:


> Well, actually, I did not know Minecraft existed until recently. My friend introduced me to it and since I had a Xbox, I just bought that version. I have not played the computer version yet but it seems like I should because its all the rage here.





lzzy said:


> well for me the upcoming weeks are going to be quite busy (finals  ) so I'd suggest adding me on skype or any other means of communication
> 
> If people are interested I could set up a list here of people looking for friends to play with!
> And if someone can explain me how I wouldn't mind setting up a dedicated server on my desktop to run (pretty much) 24/7


I will add you then


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

Do anyone think that the game is ruined? I remember how awesome it was to play during the alpha. Huge mountains, you could be able to have a world when it snows all time, awesome landscape and stuff. And now it is just plain boring! They added a lots of good stuff and lot of stuff that ruined the game completely.

Bad things:
- Hunger - really annoying thing
- Animal mobs won't spawn if you kill them
- Singleplayer was merged with multiplayed. I used to like single player game a lot because it run smoothly. Now it is just like you are playing a multiplayer. Mobs are glitching, sand/gravel is glitching, item drops are glitching. 
- Biomes. Oh I hate it. Now there is a jungles and swamps in every corner. There is only one biome with mountain and it was made badly. Beaches are looking really bad

Here is the example of what I am writing about. I downloaded old version of Minecraft and created a world and voila: 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/99114132.png/

Now compare it with worlds in latest Minecraft versions.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

UnnamedSpecies said:


> Thanks, I must try it.


You should!! I could hook you up with a login if you want 

Single player is free


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

I've been looking for people to play with forever. I made a server, but no one ever plays on it except my brother and super rarely. Everyone I know plays on xbox, but I have it for PC. It gets boring playing alone.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

ORly said:


> I've been looking for people to play with forever. I made a server, but no one ever plays on it except my brother and super rarely. Everyone I know plays on xbox, but I have it for PC. It gets boring playing alone.


Join a server? Pretty obvious solution to your problem there.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

ORly said:


> I've been looking for people to play with forever. I made a server, but no one ever plays on it except my brother and super rarely. Everyone I know plays on xbox, but I have it for PC. It gets boring playing alone.


you have a server eeh?  now that's interesting, well if you want people to join you've come at the right place!
Sadly I don't have that much time myself with finals but I'm sure others do, if you give me the server info I can put it up with the original post so it reaches more people


----------

